# 100x100x100 Rubik's Cube Solve



## pjgat09 (Jun 13, 2009)

Old news, but this didn't get as much interest as I was hoping for.

Me (Peter Greenwood) and Ravi Fernando solved a 100x100x100 computer cube in December-January earlier this year. It took 34 Days, 4 Hours, 13 Minutes, 11.22 seconds. While we called it a "team-solve", we didn't switch off after each move. Instead, we each cubed for a period of time until we got tired, then the other would take over. 

For more details, check out the website:
http://pjgat09.gotdns.com/bigcube/

Or, comment here with questions.

Enjoy!


----------



## pjk (Jun 13, 2009)

Peter, long time no see.

Awesome accomplishment. Does anyone know if anyone else has done this manually?


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 13, 2009)

I have no idea


----------



## qqwref (Jun 13, 2009)

It's very impressive... I'd definitely not have the patience to do something of that scale. The turns/sec leaves a little to be desired though ;-)

I've heard that back in 2003, Richard Carr, Jessica Fridrich, and someone else together did a 100x100x100 over the period of like a week or something... but I haven't seen any other evidence for it so it might just be a rumor.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jun 13, 2009)

That looks like an easy scramble.. haha JK 

I havn't heard of anyone else that has done it..


----------

